# Type TV Tropes



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

For the uninitiated, tvtropes.org is a humongous timesuck and you probably should just leave now if you have any desire at all to be productive ever again.

Anyway, pick some of your favorite tropes and say what you think the most closely related MBTI type is. Please try to link to the relevant page when you're mentioning a trope so that we all don't have to go and find what you're talking about.

Magnificent Bastard -- ENTP

Badass Pacifist -- INFP

Who's Laughing Now? -- ISFJ

Xanatos Gambit -- INTJ

Indy Ploy -- ESTP

Good is Not Nice -- ISTP

Asskicking Equals Authority -- ESTJ


----------



## millestelle (Sep 8, 2010)

Only got one to add:

Cloudcuckoolander - ENFP, but also applies to INFP.

Also, you might want to check this link out. I feel bad for replying to an old thread, but I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Obvious ENTP (the website - ask @Electric Sparkle if you want better feedback than I can give about why, lol). The site already typed the tropes.


----------



## AstralVagabond (Apr 8, 2014)

The Spock - INTP.

Seriously. The Real-Life examples section on that trope page even directly mentions us as typically exhibiting behaviour consistent with this trope. :laughing:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

AstralVagabond said:


> The Spock - INTP.
> 
> Seriously. The Real-Life examples section on that trope page even directly mentions us as typically exhibiting behaviour consistent with this trope. :laughing:


Except Spock is Te, not Ti. If you want a Ti example you should look at Data. Specifically though, that trope description mostly just seems to describe all forms of T doms.



Randroth said:


> wiki/pmwiki.php/Main/XanatosGambit"]Xanatos Gambit[/URL] -- INTJ


This applies more to ENFJs and ENTJs than INTJs unless very ambiverted and have strong Te. Actual INTJs do not have such clearly stalked out goals due to the irrationality of being Ni lead. Specifically, they are tactical types in socionics which makes them pretty bad at actually stalking out a plan for action, any kind of plan really.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

Randroth said:


> For the uninitiated, tvtropes.org is a humongous timesuck and you probably should just leave now if you have any desire at all to be productive ever again.
> 
> Anyway, pick some of your favorite tropes and say what you think the most closely related MBTI type is. Please try to link to the relevant page when you're mentioning a trope so that we all don't have to go and find what you're talking about.
> 
> ...


Totally. I have that page saved from the first time I saw it. It really hits home.



ephemereality said:


> This applies more to ENFJs and ENTJs than *INTJs unless very ambiverted and have strong Te. Actual INTJs do not have such clearly stalked out goals due to the irrationality of being Ni lead. Specifically, they are tactical types in socionics which makes them pretty bad at actually stalking out a plan for action, any kind of plan really.*


I am an ambivert and I have strong Te, and I'm still an "actual" INTJ. It's funny that you'd point out that coming up with plans is an INTJ's weak point, because they happen to be my speciality.

I always have a plan, a plan B, a backup plan, a backup of the backup plan...But then again this is a discussion of MBTI, not Socionics.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> I am an ambivert and I have strong Te, and I'm still an "actual" INTJ. It's funny that you'd point out that coming up with plans is an INTJ's weak point, because they happen to be my speciality.
> 
> I always have a plan, a plan B, a backup plan, a backup of the backup plan...But then again this is a discussion of MBTI, not Socionics.


I think you missed the point I was trying to raise. It's not about having contingency plans in itself, but it's how all those contingency plans actually work towards achieving one larger goal, something INTJs would generally speaking have a hard time working towards as was expressed in this post:

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/217466-tactical-strategic-renin.html#post6360402

Also, I don't make such a separation between this is JFC, this is MBTI, this is socionics. To me it's all one system being expressed somewhat differently. All of them are trying to understand Ni with Te. Different labels, different names, same idea.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> I think you missed the point I was trying to raise. It's not about having contingency plans in itself, but it's how all those contingency plans actually work towards achieving one larger goal, something INTJs would generally speaking have a hard time working towards as was expressed in this post:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/217466-tactical-strategic-renin.html#post6360402
> 
> Also, I don't make such a separation between this is JFC, this is MBTI, this is socionics. To me it's all one system being expressed somewhat differently. All of them are trying to understand Ni with Te. Different labels, different names, same idea.


Actually I didn't, I just didn't see the need to write it out because the point had already been stablished. We do hate repetition as you know. But to make it very clear: my plans are lagerly designed so they'll help one another in getting to the same final goal.

As for the JFC/MBTI/Socionics bit, if that's your opinion then I see how you'd oppose to OP's choice of trope for INTJ.


----------



## AstralVagabond (Apr 8, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> Except Spock is Te, not Ti. If you want a Ti example you should look at Data. Specifically though, that trope description mostly just seems to describe all forms of T doms.
> 
> This applies more to ENFJs and ENTJs than INTJs unless very ambiverted and have strong Te. Actual INTJs do not have such clearly stalked out goals due to the irrationality of being Ni lead. Specifically, they are tactical types in socionics which makes them pretty bad at actually stalking out a plan for action, any kind of plan really.


a) Ah. Well, I haven't seen much Star Trek so I don't know about the character of Spock himself. (Would you say that he's an INTJ in that case?) However, I think that the trope description for 'The Spock' best matches the INTP type specifically as characterised by its opening statement: "A character who will always think before acting, The Spock is an archetype that can be loosely summed up as the tendency to apply rules, reason and the greater good to all of his/her decisions." While The Spock's methodology focuses specifically on using pure logic in its decision-making - as NTs (and, I believe, INTxs especially) are so well-known for - the focus on the greater good as the end to which these logical decisions are applied is reminiscent of the preferences of an INTP using his/her inferior Fe. Meanwhile, 'always think before acting' applies to introverts and INTPs rather than extroverts and ENTPs. Hence INTP.

b) That's interesting. I thought previously that INTJs were considered masters at both inventing their own plans and carrying them through. In that case, would you think a different 'planner character' trope as more appropriate for the archetypical INTJ, such as The Chessmaster?

c) This is unrelated to the discussion(s) currently at hand; but have you seen the anime, Code Geass? In that case, based on the arrangement of cognitive functions (which you certainly have a better grasp on than I do), would you say that Lelouch is an INTJ or an INFJ? (Or a different type, though that seems unlikely? I'm just curious.)


----------



## The Notorious S.K.L. (Jan 22, 2014)

Us Ti-doms rock at being Deadpan Snakers (Main/Deadpan Snarker - Television Tropes & Idioms)


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

I'll try tropes under the Ice Queen category. (Generally a Te/ Fi based trope.) Ice Queen - TV Tropes

The Snark Knight - TV Tropes INTP/ ISTP: Strong personal ideas (Ti) and antisocial (I trope.) 

Jerk with a Heart of Gold - TV Tropes INTJ: A very Te based trope.

The Baroness - TV Tropes ENTJ: power hungry, in itself a trope. 

Stepford Snarker - TV Tropes ISFP: Internal feels, very direct (see.)

Defrosting Ice Queen - TV Tropes ISTJ: First paragraph sounds much like the type, though Te in general certainly applies.

Emotionless Girl - TV Tropes INTJ/ ISTJ: Obviously is no form of Fe (sucks at emotional intelligence, social understanding) but is also not usually social at all, so introversion is more likely.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

AstralVagabond said:


> a) Ah. Well, I haven't seen much Star Trek so I don't know about the character of Spock himself. (Would you say that he's an INTJ in that case?) However, I think that the trope description for 'The Spock' best matches the INTP type specifically as characterised by its opening statement: "A character who will always think before acting, The Spock is an archetype that can be loosely summed up as the tendency to apply rules, reason and the greater good to all of his/her decisions." While The Spock's methodology focuses specifically on using pure logic in its decision-making - as NTs (and, I believe, INTxs especially) are so well-known for - the focus on the greater good as the end to which these logical decisions are applied is reminiscent of the preferences of an INTP using his/her inferior Fe. Meanwhile, 'always think before acting' applies to introverts and INTPs rather than extroverts and ENTPs. Hence INTP.


I see Spock as an ISTJ myself, though many people type him INTJ. Spock is all about facts, details, and precision. Plus, he overwhelmingly follows the philosophies of the authority figures in his Vulcan culture without question and looks definitively down upon anyone who is at all different to the point that he pretty much buries his human half. He adheres to rules extremely strictly. It's rarely about what he thinks, and he much more frequently comes across as just parroting what the handbook/his culture says.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

INFP/ISFP: Break the Cutie
INFJ: Corrupt the Cutie

ENFP: Team Mom


----------

